# PSA: morning glories are poisonous....!!



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

SO I got into some this afternoon, running some wire and of course no shirt or hat...*&^%$#@....I was in about 25 ft already (between raised garden bed and the house) before I felt it, the vines felt like glass ripping at my skin, reminded me of being stung by jelly fish, skin boarding and skiing in the bay.
I am covered with welts, looks like I was whipped :GAAH:

I am sore, just took some benadryl and got a glass of wine, i am on fire 

need to finish up last batch of pasta sauce, 1 canning run left.

just letting folks know that they can sting :thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh that sounds nasty. Thanks for the heads up. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Really? You must have some sort of reaction to them. I pull them up all the time with bare hands & have never experienced that.

I dont doubt you one bit, you must be sensitive to them. Get better soon!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe you are allergic? That sounds awful. Feel better soon.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

The vines wrapped around my arms and chest and stuck there :-o, when I pulled them off or they slid on my skin as I was walking, I have nice scars this morning they look like 100's of small razor blades cut me

Selfy of arm, looks weird 










some of the vines were 5 feet long, hope I heal before the beach trip...wife said "just tell everyone I did that to you" :slapfloor:


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Bansil said:


> SO I got into some this afternoon, running some wire and of course no shirt or hat...*&^%$#@....I was in about 25 ft already (between raised garden bed and the house) before I felt it, the vines felt like glass ripping at my skin, reminded me of being stung by jelly fish, skin boarding and skiing in the bay.
> I am covered with welts, looks like I was whipped :GAAH:
> 
> I am sore, just took some benadryl and got a glass of wine, i am on fire
> ...


I just learn something new every day! Thank you for the heads up and please take care of yourself!! I did look up if Morning Glories are toxic to goats and it says it is an edible plant (website below) so that's good.

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

INFO:
Morning glories are poisonous to humans, according to HGTV, and to cats and dogs, according to the ASPCA. The sap contains Indole alkaloids, which are toxic to pets and can make humans very sick...

Morning glories, or Ipomaea violacea, have alkaloids that contain chanoclavine, lysergamide, elymoclavine and lysergic acid. This potentially causes tremors, agitation, stomach upset, anorexia and ataxia in pets. In humans, there can be hallucinations from the lysergic acid, migraines, dizziness, visual auras and even death. Immediate medical attention should be sought if morning glory poisoning is suspected, and pets should be taken to the nearest veterinarian for treatment.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

The seeds are the _real bad_ part


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ow that sure does look painful!


----------

